# Fall Foliage Train #803 (AXP)



## Rain Manna (Sep 7, 2015)

When is the train this year? Once again, I cannot find any information about it.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 7, 2015)

Last year the Autumn Express Train was announced by press release on October 8th. To my knowledge, there has been no published information as to if, when or where.

There is a short discussion here


----------

